# Colorado meet-up (Boulder/Golden)



## rubiksguy (Mar 1, 2011)

Until Saturday, Mar. 5th, I will be going between Golden and Boulder, CO. Anybody want to meet up and cube for an afternoon/evening? I'll be free most of the time. 
(I was at the CO springs open. Rubiksguy on YouTube)

Lemme know. Email is preferred. [email protected]

Thx!
-Jameson O.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll let you know if I can make it up there between now and then, that's a bit of a drive


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 1, 2011)

I would love to come back up but thats a bit of a drive from ABQ. But it was so much fun meeting you. Post your videos soon!


----------



## TheManInBlack (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello I could drive their since it's only a three hour drive. But I don't know since it's not an official compitition  I have fines to pay but I'll see 200 miles is a lot Of gas. How about cheyenne wyoming or something like that. I could probably bring a friend. Hope to hear an update soon. Tell me if i was a better person in real life than in the forums was a bit shy but it was my first comp. Enjoyed meeting all you guys in springs. Especially the creator of Lubix that was Cool. And the owner of puzzle addictions. (I was zackery parkhurst or the person in the leather coat) oh and btw my grandma was their to help keep me awake and on the road for the. 10 hour total drive from Casper to springs. I was going to drive by myself but I probably wouldnt have made it cheers from casper


----------



## izovire (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll join the meetup. Maybe we can actually do some crazy video of cubing stuff... Too bad we couldn't finish the "Quagmire" order at Chipotle.


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2011)

I could possible meetup by then. Want to go to the Coors lab tomorrow at 3pm? I will likely be skiing at Loveland on Saturday if you're interested as well. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------

